# Melco Design Shop VS Wilcom Design Studio V4



## danhella (Apr 26, 2015)

Hello. I am looking to purchase new digitizing software, and I am looking for advice as to Melcos Design Shop VS Wilcoms Design Studio V4. 

Are there any benefits/ downsides to either program? 

I run Barudan machines, and they recommend Wilcom. The only thing that I am debating is that I am a little more versed in Melcos Design shop and it seems like Wilcoms user interface is a little more complicated/ less user friendly?


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

If you have experience in one that's a plus. Either one will digitize your designs only as well as the digitizer using them. What is the difference in price? Just for info, we use DesignShop Pro+ and are really happy with it.


----------



## miguel1986 (Jan 24, 2018)

We use Barudan and they provided wilcom V4 with our equipment. I had 0 experience in digitizing and embroidery overall. Wilcom is very helpful, their tech support line will help guide you on all the features and even log in to your machine to show you how to digitize designs step by step.


----------

